# Arctic Liquid Frezzer 240 passendes Gehäuse



## Hugomaulwurf (11. Oktober 2017)

*Arctic Liquid Frezzer 240 passendes Gehäuse*

Hallo ich bin gerade dabei einen Rechner mir aufzubauen. 

Kompnenten siind alle da nur das Gehäuse fehlt noch. Ich möchte meine AIO
oben einbauen. Jedoch finde ich kein Gehäuse wo die AIO mit ihren 90mm Höhe reinpasst.

Kannn mir jemand dabei weiter helfen? 
Für das Gehäuse habe ich ca. 100 Euro veranschlagt!

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Andrej (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Frezzer 240 passendes Gehäuse*

Willkommen im Forum,
Guck dir den an sollte passen.
Enermax Ostrog Advance mit Sichtfenster Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot - Big | Mindfactory.de


----------



## DonBongJohn (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Frezzer 240 passendes Gehäuse*

Hast du vor das wegen deines Designs zu machen oder ist dir das egal?
Da die meisten GPUs ja open cards sind, erhältst du bei einem Radiator an der Front bessere Temps.

YouTube

Gibt noch mehr YT Videos dazu.


----------



## soonsnookie (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Frezzer 240 passendes Gehäuse*

front gibt dir bessere temps. wie es mit dem arctic liquid freezer 240 genau aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber der hat ja sowieso die "größe" von 2 120er lüftern. habe den arctic liquid freezer 360 und habe ihn front mounted. passt perfekt - würde allerdings auch oben passen. mein gehäuse ist ein fractal design define s. die 120er abmessungen sind etwas nach vorne gesetzt so dass es theoretisch, wenn keine monströsen heatsinks vom mainboard vorhanden sind, passen würde, da die höhe wegen push/pull sich einfach vor das mainboard setzt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...l-define-s-das-r5-fuer-wasserratten-defin.png


----------



## Dr-Best (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Frezzer 240 passendes Gehäuse*

ich habe das fractal design define r5 mit der selben kühlung.
perfekt.


----------



## Gerwald (13. November 2017)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Frezzer 240 passendes Gehäuse*

Ich hab sie in einen Corsair 780T verbaut. Die Arctic Liquid Frezzer 240 passt in das Top ohne Problem rein. Auch die 360 hätte dort Platz. Ich sag mal ich würde mir das Gehäuse vorher gut ansehen ob die auch wirklich rein geht. 


Was mich eher Stört ist das man die Pumpengeschwindigkeit über das Mainboard nicht regeln kann. So rennt die immer Vollgas. 

PS: Am Anfang war die Pumpe etwas Laut bei mir, hat sich aber dann gelegt. 'Das hab ich auch schon öfter gelesen das die am Anfang ein wenig laut ist, dann aber leiser wird.


----------

